# Database Discussions > MS SQL Server 7/MS SQL Server 2000 >  convert char into integer for DB2 in DTS package?

## ravi

Hi,
I am extracting data from DB2 into SQL server using DTS. We have the data type char(5) in DB2 and int in SQL server. 
I tried to give the 
select integer(columname) as columname from tablename in data source.
I did parse the query it was Ok but If I tried to execute that giving the following error.
Can you  give me your answere for this issue.


---------------------------
Package Error
---------------------------
Error Source : Microsoft OLE DB Provider for ODBC Drivers

Error Description : [StarQuest][StarSQL ODBC Driver][DB2]THE VALUE OF A CHARACTER STRING ARGUMENT WAS NOT ACCEPTABLE TO THE INTEGER FUNCTION

---------------------------
OK   
---------------------------

----------


## rmiao

Checked syntax of integer function on db2?

----------


## ravi

rmiao,
Yes, I did  in DB2 as well as in DTS package also. Syntax Ok in both place.
Thanks,
Ravi

----------


## rmiao

Then what kind of value do you have in the column?

----------


## ravi

rmiao,
You mad me to think/check more. Yes, I did scan the data there are couple of rows are char value.
I selected with out those char values and now it is working fine in DTS.
I used the below logic for filtering those char values.

SELECT     INTEGER(column)
FROM tablname        
WHERE column > 'Z'

----------

